# Suggestions Wanted: Lighting Low Tech 20L



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Niyona said:


> I am looking for suggestions on lighting a low tech 20L. It's going to be a family tank, so I'm looking to keep maintenance to a minimum. I'd rather not get anything over medium lighting. I also don't want to spend $100 on a lighting fixture, if I don't have to.
> 
> I really like the idea of the newer LED lights -- the ones with the moon lights built in.


Hi Niyona,

Did the tank come with a light?


----------



## Niyona (Feb 20, 2010)

No, it did not. Nor did it come with a lid - so I am tossing ideas around about that too.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Niyona said:


> No, it did not. Nor did it come with a lid - so I am tossing ideas around about that too.


Hi Niyona,

I would recommend using a glass cover no matter what type of fixture you choose, but especially if you go with an LED light that is not fully sealed. Moisture can damage the circuitry and/or LED's in a year or less in some cases.

Your tank isn't that tall, only about 12". Once you add substrate you will be about 10" from your light source. Since you want low tech, I would recommend a florescent fixture that uses one T8 bulb. That should provide sufficient light ([email protected]) to grow most low tech plants and not need to have CO2 or worry about growing an algae farm.

Here is my low tech 10 gallon, no CO2; all live plants


----------



## skystrife (Feb 20, 2010)

So this isn't a nice, pretty LED setup, but I've had great success using clamp lights just like this post on 20g longs. I use three of those domes with 13w 6700K compact fluorescents, and I just put them right on top of the glass top.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

For LED, I would go with a 24" Current USA Planted+. I have a bunch of them and like them a lot.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

As Seattle_Aquarist mentioned, that is a very shallow tank and you'll want to go with one of the lower light fixtures. I believe in the LED arena, OVT is correct to suggest the Current Freshwater Plus which has excellent features. It does cost around $88.00 shipped though and I don't believe it has a built-in timer so you can set the moonlights to come on automatically. The Finnex Stingray costs about $56.00 shipped but it is a barebones fixture with no moonlights or neat features or anything really besides an on-off switch.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Holy crap! I don't know how anyone here gets away with the lighting suggested. That's crazy high for such a shallow tank. But maybe I just have bad luck with algae and low tech.

I'd go with a cheap beamswork LED fixture. The one that uses 0.5w LEDs in the 30" varient. I used one on a 20g regular with RCS. It grew anubias, crypts, dwarf sag, and floaters well. No algae in that tank.

Link to my old journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/944458-underwater-shrimp-stump.html

The light:


I put the light on there on 10-20.


And here's the tank on 11-12.

So it grows stuff, namely that guppy grass! But the shrimp loved the mess so I just left it in there. It does support plenty of life though and you'll have even more light at 12" instead of 16". It is also a very cheap option. 

Just my opinion, but a lot of these suggestions will leave you with algae, having to dim lights, a low photo period, or more work. But that's my experience, my water parameters, my stocking history, etc. So your mileage may vary, WILDLY!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

30" Stingray would be just fine..
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NAFQ6CI/ref=twister_B00NFB51M8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> 30" Stingray would be just fine..
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NAFQ6CI/ref=twister_B00NFB51M8?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1





grizzly_a said:


> 30" Beamswork Razor 6500K (EA80):
> Center-----6" off center
> 1” - 250
> 4” - 84
> ...


Agreed. It should do just as well as the beamswork fixture I had listed.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't believe the Current fixture would be too bright, considering that it is adjustable. 




Current USA said:


> A lot of hobbyists have been asking us whether the Satellite Freshwater LED Plus (SAT+) is bright enough to grow plants...We measured the highest PAR readings when the SAT+ was set at yellow on the remote. PAR readings resulted in the following:
> 
> Depth in Inches	PAR Readings in Micromoles
> 12” 36
> ...


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

And that's pretty low light, even compared to the long list above. And as mentioned by @goodbytes, it does come with a dimmer for the faint of heart.
Not to discount the role of PAR, spectrum band has some effect on how much of that PAR is actually usable by aquatic plants. And that's where RGB ajustability comes in. Customer service and warranty are also very high on my list - dead lights don't grow live plants.

I have 3 of those on an 18" cube and no co2, for couple of years now.


----------



## mrvn (Jul 15, 2015)

....


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

goodbytes said:


> I don't believe the Current fixture would be too bright, considering that it is adjustable.



OP said he didn't want to spend $100 if he didn't have to, making me think there was a budget oriented user. So I didn't want to suggest one of the more expensive lights. I've used a SAT+ on a low tech tank before with great success. Not a bad light. 



OVT said:


> And that's pretty low light, even compared to the long list above. And as mentioned by @*goodbytes*, it does come with a dimmer for the faint of heart.
> Not to discount the role of PAR, spectrum band has some effect on how much of that PAR is actually usable by aquatic plants. And that's where RGB ajustability comes in. Customer service and warranty are also very high on my list - dead lights don't grow live plants.
> 
> I have 3 of those on an 18" cube and no co2, for couple of years now.




While this is true, I've seen a fair number of light failures on all sides. Even more so after the warranty period is over. 


I do want to toss the idea of spectrum out the window. It is very hard to dial in spectrum. The human eye is awful for one and most people don't have equipment to dial it in. So guessing and checking is what you are left with. Not something I would suggest to someone who is asking for light suggestions. Being new and having all that adjustability is probably a recipe for disaster and not success. 


Not to discount the Current USA product. I had one, liked it, no issues. 



mrvn said:


> I have a finnex planted 24/7 24" for sale if you are interested. I used for around 3~4 months and I'm selling it because now I have a saltwater tank. I'm asking for 60 shipped


This will get you an infraction. I'd delete it and go with PMs. Just sayin'.


----------

